# Leaky hydraulic ram



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone ever seen a ram leak from here? I haven't put a driver on it to see if it's loose yet but it seems odd that it would be.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

leaking thru the shaft or cap?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

anytide said:


> leaking thru the shaft or cap?


Pretty sure it's the cap. Double checked the end cap fasteners, they are all tight. Kind of weird, I've never seen a unit this new leak. I'm sure it's an easy fix.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

o-ring
if the o-ring is shot it might leak thru the fasteners as well.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Great. This should be fun. At least I got a few months out of it


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hecho en china ?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Uflex. I'm sure they have a seal kit available. Sometimes seals leak, the world is an imperfect place.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hecho en india. 
yea could be worse.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://uflexusa.ultraflexgroup.com/...outboard-steering-systems/088089-1/index.html


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

you want to check the piston(ram) - often times,the piston has a defect on it somewhere,this damages the seals.

if the piston(ram) appears to be "pitted" - this can be a bigger problem...


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Easy to rebuild.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Steady dripping. Drip drop drippin. Reached out to Uflex about buying a seal kit, no word back yet. The ram looks and feels fine but I guess I won't know for sure until I pull the end cap. I've never messed with one of these but it looks like you can service the seals without removing the whole thing from the boat.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Try local hydraulic house. They should be able to match O ring after measuring it if all else fails.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The U-flex website sucks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you should be able to get the seals local.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

anytide said:


> you should be able to get the seals local.


Funny you bring that up. I found a number on their website and a nice man answered the phone. Apparently these things require some kind of special tool to replace the seals so it can not be done in your garage. They are sending me a new ram. 

Anyway, the website sucks but their customer service is super great!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Steering and power pole seal leaks last year on a friends boat. Try to get out on the water more often. Seals develop memory when stationary for long periods of time.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Try to get out on the water more often.


That would be cool, but it doesn't always work out. I don't think this was anyones fault, just crappy luck.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> Funny you bring that up. I found a number on their website and a nice man answered the phone. Apparently these things require some kind of special tool to replace the seals so it can not be done in your garage. They are sending me a new ram.
> 
> Anyway, the website sucks but their customer service is super great!


glad it worked out......


----------

